# Does anyone have a cat that likes to race?



## Luv_My_Cats (Feb 15, 2005)

Peaches has taken up racing me. Her favorite spot to race me to right now is my computer chair. If she see's me going for my chair she will try to beat me to the seat. She's so quick I almost sat on her tonight,lol. It's funny when she races me cause when she beats me she'll stop right in front of me and look up with this look that says "what took you so long?"


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

No, but that's really cute -- the only racing here is the kitties at 7 am when they are loaded with energy and need to burn it off.


----------



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

Tigger would race me up the stairs when he was little. Only - when he lost - he would act like we weren't racing! :lol: 

Halifax and Kiley race me to my bathroom because they know I'll lock them out if they aren't in there first.  

Kiley races me to the kitchen and mom's bathroom if I go in there.

I think Kiley also races me to the couch - but he sort of gives up because he knows I'll squish him if he jumps under me. :lol:


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

Chloe does not race me to the computer chair I do not think, but she does steal it from me everytime I get up for something. She does the same thing with the chair I use in my living room. 8O


----------



## Katie121478 (Jan 9, 2005)

Sid will race me up the stairs, into the bathroom before the door closes, and he too will steal my husband's computer chair when he gets up and will steal my spot in the bed if I get up for something.
Katie


----------



## m_brane (Jan 21, 2005)

My Himalayan pal Hoover would taunt me to chase him!! (I think this goes against millenia of feline predatorial instinct: which is to give CHASE, not to run away). He would taunt me by hopping sideway toward me, back arched, tail up. I start toward him, he turns and bolts with bushy tail pointing skyward, ears sleek back and bunny-hop/run away from me. I give chase until he runs out of room, brakes, skids sideways, and mounts his defense for my onslaught of head rub, ear rub, and tummy rubs. He usually gets in a few bites and scratches on me before running off to plan his next assault....
Hoover is such a goofy imp.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Cat that like to race*

Jimmy went through a phase of liking to race Partner up the stairs. He's give Partner a head start so that he could impress him by overtaking him. :lol: 
But he's bored with that game now. His latest game is sliding on the new kitchen floor. He definitely goes through phases of what he likes to do. 

seashell


----------



## kattenkindjes (Mar 13, 2005)

Both of our cats race us up the stairs (beat us every single time  ).

Racing down the stairs is also loads of fun ... the two of them sit on one of the lower stairs waiting for us. Especially nice when you´re still sleepy and don´t really watch where you´re going ... still amazing that we haven´t tripped over them or stepped on them. Once almost down we´re like a bunch of acrobats trying to avoid them lot staring at us as if to say "just jump over us, you can do it, we´re not bothered at all by those angry faces" .

Racing each other is also a nice game to watch. It usually ends with both our cats jumping in the air ... landing one on top of the other :lol:


----------

